# Manchester UK Meet-up?



## laudrup

Hi,

I noticed a few posters on here from Manchester in the UK. I was wondering whether anybody was up for meetin up and going shooting around Manchester. If so reply or pm me and we can sort something out.

Cheers

Laudrup


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Where were you thinking of meeting?  I'm a bit further south in Cheshire.


----------



## laudrup

Hi Chris, I'm open to suggestions really. I'm up in new mills, which is about 45 minutes away from manchester city centre by train, but i suppose i could get to anywhere that is accessible by train really.

If you're keen drop me a pm and i'll send you my email address so we can sort something out.

Cheers


----------



## Rob

Sorry bit too far north of Watford for me 

Come to LONDON - where it's at man.

Rob


----------



## SteveEllis

Wouldnt mind a UK meet up, could be fun, but I'm way down in South Wales, you know the place, just off to the left of england where all the hills are kept


----------



## Rob

I always wanted to take a shot of the factories in South Wales where it looks a bit like a scene from Blade Runner at night. Never got out the car though, it was too cold!

Getting back on topic though, it would be great to do a UK meet somewhere. Count me in if I'm not at a party (it is after all party season)!

Rob


----------



## ferny

I'd be interested in another (didn't go to the first) UK meetup. I live down sarf but have no issues with taken a bus oop norf.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Any sugestions for a meetup site?


I'd like to nominate the following.

1/ Manchester Airport (good for anyone wanting to fly in) and the viewing area (Concord) then off to the Museum of Science & Industry / Granada studios in Manchester.

2/ The Lake District with Ambleside in mind for scenic & Nature shots & good country pubs. (That may swing it with Rob! )

3/ A traditional British Castle somewhere?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

SteveEllis said:
			
		

> Wouldnt mind a UK meet up, could be fun, but I'm way down in South Wales, you know the place, just off to the left of england where all the hills are kept


 
Steve get that bike out for a run up the M4! :thumbup:


----------



## Lol999

*3/ A traditional British Castle somewhere?*

Bolsover Castle would suit me fine:mrgreen:


----------



## SteveEllis

Rob, I think you are talking about the Margam Steel Works.  A friend of mine works there, from the entrance to where he works is about 3 miles, everything is covered in orange dust, pipes billowing steam, its like mad max.  It would be an awesome place for photos.  Top gear did some test drives there.

Plastic Spanner, at 0-60 in 2.4 seconds and a top speed of 170mph I'll be there in 15mins


----------



## Rob

Did I hear someone say *pub*? I'm there. This time it's vital we all get accommodation so we can socialise more effectively. :mrgreen: (you know what I mean!)

Rob


----------



## Rob

Can I just point out that I've not actually managed to go to the midlands without being glassed, mugged or getting aggro. All of these have been whilst on business, so maybe it's actually my taste in ties, but I'm not a fan of Manchester. Or Birmingham, or Dudley, Wolverhampton or Walsall. Perhaps if there's someone from the area I'll be alright though.

Give me the countryside any day!


----------



## Marctwo

Being a mouthy cockney won't help either.  

In truth though, it's so easy to go to the wrong part of town when you don't know it.


----------



## SteveEllis

How about the more posh end of the midlands, like gloucester, some nice rivers and architecture around there, not much industry though so it depends what you want to take photos of.

Also its fairly easy for everyone to get there.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I was going to suggest just south of the Midlands as a central location.  My only concern is transport links for people without cars.


Can anybody suggest definate photogenic venues and a mock itinerary (sp?) along with location suggestions?:thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Rob said:
			
		

> Did I hear someone say *pub*? I'm there. This time it's vital we all get accommodation so we can socialise more effectively. :mrgreen: (you know what I mean!)
> 
> Rob


 
  I knew it!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Where is the instigator, Laudrup, in all this? 

Any one else from the UK interested? (or elsewhere if you're over here soon?)

We'll have a get-together, shoot some film, see some scenery and have a drink or two (Rob's buying!:thumbup:  )



_(OK maybe the digital people can come too! )_


----------



## vixenta

Nice thinking, wouldn't mind meeting up again, I'm up in Scotland but i don't think it would be a problem to get to Manchester...i hope


----------



## ferny

Ewwww. *You're* going? Ok then, count me out. 

:greenpbl:


----------



## vixenta

Anything that makes you're life miserable, i'll do :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

Yeah, I kinda noticed. 


*I SO HATE YOU!*


----------



## 'Daniel'

Manchester isn't in the midlands...

I'm not interested by the way.


----------



## tempra

I'd be up for a meet up again, south midlands - erm, that would be Oxford then - I could do my best to get there.... 

Most anywhere really though


----------



## laudrup

i'm pretty easy really, if it's accessible by train then we can meet wherever. 

We could arrange a big meet for the new year then we'd have a bit of time to plan for somewhere we can all get too and naturally scout a few suitable watering holes for post shooting refreshment. The more people we get the better really. I'm up for shooting landscapes and people whether it be in a city or out in the country.

By the way i'm heading into manchester to do some shooting tomorrow so if anyone's local and going to be around pm me and i'll check my messages first thing.


----------



## Rob

Oxford is supposed to be picturesque- we could combine driving to scenic *pre-planned locations* and then studenty type drinking photography antics afterwards?

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental

You could consider Rutland.
It's got Rutland Water, lots of old villages and churches, Stamford, near Belvoir castle, lots of good pubs.
Easy access - the Norwich-Liverpool line runs through it so you can get there from Stanstead, Peterborough, Birmingham, Leicester... The A1 goes through it too.
And I have a couple of spare sofa's and some floor space :mrgreen:
http://www.rutnet.co.uk/


----------



## tempra

Rob said:
			
		

> *pre-planned locations*



WHOAH!!! Careful now!! :mrgreen:


----------



## vixenta

tempra said:
			
		

> WHOAH!!! Careful now!! :mrgreen:



Hey! Where's your faith? :mrgreen:

I was just wondering if this meet-up plan is more for after the new year, or is people thinking sooner?


----------



## Fly

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You could consider Rutland...


 
Good for me. only about 15 miles. which means im more likely to go :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You could consider Rutland.
> It's got Rutland Water, lots of old villages and churches, Stamford, near Belvoir castle, lots of good pubs.
> Easy access - the Norwich-Liverpool line runs through it so you can get there from Stanstead, Peterborough, Birmingham, Leicester... The A1 goes through it too.
> And I have a couple of spare sofa's and some floor space :mrgreen:
> http://www.rutnet.co.uk/



Sounds good to me. I think it's going to have to be mid-Jan now. Is it cold way up north there?

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental

It's not too bad at the moment - though it can get very cold sometimes.
http://www.rutnet.co.uk/pp/Gold/ViewGold.asp?ID=7


----------



## Rob

Excellent - so we all coming to stay with you then?

I think I'd be scared! :hertz:


----------



## SteveEllis

Rob said:
			
		

> I think I'd be scared! :hertz:


 
Yeah I agree with you mate, thats a rather sinister avatar, and judging by his user name he has ready access to some vans for disposing of the bodies :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

SteveEllis said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree with you mate, thats a rather sinister avatar, and judging by his user name he has ready access to some vans for disposing of the bodies :lmao:


Being a good business man I invested in a chain of hamburger restaurants. I've always been keen on recycling.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Hertz is.................Sweeny Todd! 


So, are we all crashing on Hertz's floor then?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

All the pies you can eat.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Sausages too?

uke-rig:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Gives a new meaning to "dining with a friend!"


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I always have a guest for dinner.


----------



## duncanp

Time? your all taking about where, but WHEN?


----------



## Fly

this weekend... next weekend?


----------



## Rob

After payday preferably  

How's the weekend of the 4th and 5th Feb suit everyone?

Rob


----------



## duncanp

dno, i cant really get anywhere on my own lol


----------



## Fate

Yeah i want a UK meetup..... but im in Worcestershire.. kinda far from every main place.. bar B-ham.... but getting to London isnt too much or a hastle


----------



## mentos_007

haha guys... beware... another TPF meetup  in UK may be like the last one... you'll get lost in the countryside!!!  heheheh and you'll end up in a few pubs


----------



## Fate

lol i can deal with that


----------



## tempra

Rob said:
			
		

> After payday preferably
> 
> How's the weekend of the 4th and 5th Feb suit everyone?
> 
> Rob



Think my wife is working that weekend - weekend before or after is good for me


----------



## Rob

Alright then, shall we try and actually organise this then, rather than being random.

List the following if you're up for a meet (quote and paste yours in below)

Name, Location, Destinations Feasible, Travel, Dates

Rob, London, Anywhere UK, Train or Car, Any weekend in Feb


----------



## Hertz van Rental

A big 'don't know' to all of it as I won't know what shift I'm working until the week before.
You all arrange it and I'll just see if I can make it when you have.


----------



## tempra

Tony, Oxford, Uk, Car, 11th & 25th weekends in Feb


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Chris
Location, Cheshire
Destinations, Within reason! Will travel! (Lakes, North Wales, Peak District)
Travel, Car
Dates, 28th 29th Jan, 11th 12th Feb, 25th 26th Feb, 11th 12th March (see a pattern emerging?  )


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Preferably somewhere without a conjestion charge or anti car police!


----------



## tempra

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Preferably somewhere without a conjestion charge or anti car police!



heh - they wouldn't bother you if you taxed it


----------



## Darfion

Anywhere near Wigan would suit me :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob

So the 11th and 25th Feb weekends look more favoured so far... Any more?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

tempra said:
			
		

> heh - they wouldn't bother you if you taxed it


 
What? and spend money?................


----------



## Rob

Well it looks like everybody so far who's interested is from UP NORTH. So it really does look like Manchester is probably the best area. The Radisson looks reasonable, it's pretty cheap compared to London!

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Ooooh goodie! 

What is everyone interested in?

Architechture? Street life? Rural?  Landscape/scenic?

I am just south of the area so it would be quite easy for me to recce some locations. (especially rural stuff!)

As an Idea could we meet in the airport or even the aviation viewing area (£3 to get in & park IIRC) and Concord is there too. If anyone's interested in some plane shots the taxiway passes right on the other side of the fence.

From there we can arrange transport to another venue.(any suggestions?)


----------



## Rob

That sounds like a good idea, there are probably signposts to the train station and everything!

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Secure parking at the airport is between £10 and £20 for 12 hours (10am-10pm) with included transfers where needed.

There are cafe's and bars in the airport as well as shops and viewing areas.

With advice and ideas from TPF friends (more confidence to shoot in public) I could easily spend the whole day there.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Rob said:
			
		

> That sounds like a good idea, there are probably signposts to the train station and everything!
> 
> Rob


 
The ground interchange station opened in 2004 (checking on the website) which provides train and bus services to and from the airport.

There is also a regular bus to and from the viewing park where Concord G-BOAC (Alpha-Charlie) is currently parked.


----------



## Rob

I personally like taking people shots. I think at the last meetup it was a bit of a mistake to go searching for brilliant scenery. 

The airport makes a great place to meet up regardless of travel methods, I could even fly to visit you if it's cheapish.

In light of recent security tightening, I'm not entirely convinced that the airport is the best place for a random group of internet people to wander round with cameras, it's gonna look suspicious! "They" are probably monitoring this as we speak! 

I'm up for gritty, urban street photography and tram dodging personally. I don't much care for scenery, I'm a people person!

Actually, as long as there's a pub involved, I'm happy.

Rob
p.s. I may even have a digital camera by then!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I have already phoned the airport to enquire about security and permissions and filled in an online form (just as an enquirery) for permissions etc.

Just have to wait to see what they come back with!  

Rob, plenty of pubs in and around the airport so no need for you to worry!


----------



## Rob

Ok, a couple of little things for you to find out:

If I fly, then it's no problem I'm at the airport.
If I take the train, I presume the interchange is cheap and not a problem?
If I drive, how much is the car-park assuming I arrive at lunchtime Sat and leave early evening Sunday?
Hotels, any ideas?
I take it we're all staying over and having a drinkie?? 

Who else is gonna come?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

http://www.manchesterairport.co.uk/web.nsf/Content/PassengerAndVisitorInformation

You can actually get a quote and pre-book car parking online!  Some of the cheaper car parks are a couple of miles from the airport but they are patrolled and include a bus ferry service to the terminals.

As far as I know the interchange is at the airport itself.

Not sure about hotels but Manchester Airport is actually on the edge of the countryside so cheap B&B's should be everywhere!   Search for B&B's in Wilmslow area and Mobberly


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Rob said:
			
		

> I take it we're all staying over and having a drinkie??


 
I'll have to look into that & get clearance after filling in the required forms in triplicate, that will allow me to ask for permission to stay out!  

Would be good though!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Anybody fancy flying in from Ireland/Europe for the weekend?  :thumbup:


----------



## Rob

I think a note in Off Topic might help stir things up a bit, I always forget to check here regularly.

Rob


----------



## JonathanM

Might be interested in this, couldn't make 25th & 26th Feb, most other weekends fine, no problems.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Welcome aboard! 

I think we're looking at maybe 11th-12th feb?


----------



## JonathanM

Thanks for the welcome. Not got a "genre" of picture, so currently take shots of anything really (except naked women, the wife won't let me!!!!!).

Can make anywhere in the manchester area, I know the viewing park so it is as good a place as any to meet. Couldn't stay over unfortunately.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

If Rob can make it then that will make 3 of us at least! Enough to prop up a modest bar anyway!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

New, un-cluttered thread here http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=399214#post399214

Date is 11th-12th Feb at the Airport.  Exact meeting details later!


----------

